# copywriting your designs under your clothing line



## Andynot024 (Feb 4, 2009)

So I started a clothing line and everything has been going pretty well. But as I make more designs, I realize I want to protect my work. Can anybody help point me in the right direction. On a side note my clothing line is registered with the state of NY.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Andynot024 said:


> Can anybody help point me in the right direction.


Yup: U.S. Copyright Office


----------



## Michaelmunoz (Aug 26, 2009)

I to would like to know the same info. so when you find out please drop me a line.


----------

